

C# Language Specification 4.0 - iamanet
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=DFBF523C-F98C-4804-AFBD-459E846B268E&displaylang=en

======
ct
Expando is a neat concept in the 4.0 spec.

